# Anyone used Menzerna FG400 yet?



## minibbb (Mar 9, 2012)

I've seen that Menzerna have released fast gloss 400 which is said to have better cut and much better gloss than FG500 without leaving dust behind. 

Anyone used it yet? Is it really a one stage polish or would the finish need refining with a finishing polish? Have a swirly BMW in mind for it!


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

Not used it yet but I'm sure it would need refining.


----------



## skorpios (Sep 11, 2011)

great gonzo said:


> Not used it yet but I'm sure it would need refining.


my thoughts exactly


----------



## sicko (Jun 20, 2009)

will use it this week i hope. as i know it is very similliar to fg500 but a bit better in terms of cut. will see how it will perfom on hard vw paint that i will do in the end of the month. will post my findings along with ip2100.


----------



## minibbb (Mar 9, 2012)

I've ordered a 250ml bottle from CYC, needed to order some FG500 but having seen this I thought I'd give it a crack. The low dust is a big plus for me. Shall report my findings, be nice if it doesn't need refining down, will maybe do a 50/50 with a finishing polish to see if there's much between them.


----------



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

Don't kid yourselves folks, it absolutely will need following up with something finer after.


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

I cant see it finishing down LSP ready, but if it finishes better than FG500 then I'd imagine you'd be able to refine with something like 106FA or maybe even 85RE on the right paint for ultimate gloss!


----------



## csf (May 1, 2008)

Tested intensely in last two days and I'm really impressed with FG400:thumb:. 

-almost no dusting
-great cut 
-superb finish with cutting pads 
-almost zero filing 

Yes, you can finish LSP ready with cutting pad but I recommend SF4000 after cutting stage. I will post some pictures later from testing.


----------



## minibbb (Mar 9, 2012)

That sounds very positive! Looking forward to trying it out when it arrives! 

I use SF4000 usually but am running low, have some final finish which looks like it leaves a v similar finish so will give that a crack I reckon


----------



## Porta (Jan 3, 2007)

I got my samples - FG400, IP2100 and the matting paste- yesterday, but I am out of town for a time and cant test them yet.


----------



## pawlik (May 16, 2011)

Porta said:


> I got my samples - FG400, IP2100 and the matting paste- yesterday, but I am out of town for a time and cant test them yet.


Don't forget post the results mate!!!:thumb: matting paste must be something like Scholl S0 I think.


----------



## pawlik (May 16, 2011)

csf said:


> Tested intensely in last two days and I'm really impressed with FG400:thumb:.
> 
> -almost no dusting
> -great cut
> ...


Could you compare fg400 with Scholl S2 or Megs 101???


----------



## csf (May 1, 2008)

pawlik said:


> Could you compare fg400 with Scholl S2 or Megs 101???


It's similar to Schol s3gold but with better working time and les filling, you can use DA or rotary and you will have almost LSP finish, huge time saver.

Here is two pictures, directly from bodyshop with all the goods including sanding marks, holograms, swirls, scratches…probably they think that holograms are "must have" in black car



















only one pass with FG400 and cutting pad;


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

one "pass" or one "set" ?


----------



## sicko (Jun 20, 2009)

one set.


and from my testing vs fg500 there is a lot less dust, its more workable and no issues on sticky paint so far. easy to wipe off with a bit more cut than fg500. i must test it on hard paint with heavy compounding to see what it is capable of. i will try to test it against m101. 
imo another brilliant polish from menzerna.


----------



## pawlik (May 16, 2011)

But how about scholl S2 Orange? Fg400 better or similar?


----------



## minibbb (Mar 9, 2012)

csf said:


> It's similar to Schol s3gold but with better working time and les filling, you can use DA or rotary and you will have almost LSP finish, huge time saver.
> 
> Here is two pictures, directly from bodyshop with all the goods including sanding marks, holograms, swirls, scratches…probably they think that holograms are "must have" in black car
> 
> ...


Sounds excellent! My bottle has arrived now  your "after" pic doesn't seem to be showing......?


----------



## RobDom (Oct 26, 2005)

Excellent polish, cuts well, almost no dust, good work time, finishes to a high gloss finish, almost LSP ready.


----------



## tzotzo (Nov 15, 2009)

it looks nice! Thanks for posting

What is that matting paste?


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

What is the work time of sets with this? Is it shorter more like S3? Being menzerna make scholl I'm wondering if they are changing the menzerna products slightly?


----------



## pawlik (May 16, 2011)

stangalang said:


> What is the work time of sets with this? Is it shorter more like S3? Being menzerna make scholl I'm wondering if they are changing the menzerna products slightly?


Menz is made by Scholl???:doublesho and Mirka Polarshine is made by Menzerna...


----------



## Hercs74 (Dec 29, 2011)

pawlik said:


> Menz is made by Scholl???:doublesho and Mirka Polarshine is made by Menzerna...


In light of the above what is the difference.. Is one better than the other..?????

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pawlik (May 16, 2011)

Hercs74 said:


> In light of the above what is the difference.. Is one better than the other..?????
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You mean, between mirka and menzerna?


----------



## Hercs74 (Dec 29, 2011)

Yes yes and with the scholls and Menz ???


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pawlik (May 16, 2011)

Hercs74 said:


> Yes yes and with the scholls and Menz ???
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I haven't used Scholl polishes yet, but Mirka sucks... T10 (in Lithuania T10 cost about 13 pounds with discount per 1L, so I buy few bottles :wall almost similar to SIP but less cut, more fillers, C15 not good at all, looks like Megs 95 (smell, color) but even more fillers and leaves a lot buffing marks (after 50/50 mixed IPA wipe down surface looking REALLY BAD), UF3 not bad, some people says that UF3 is similar to Menz APO 60 (newer use APO so cant't say, it's true or not), it contains carnauba wax and mild abrasives so, yes, UF3 leaves really nice and glossy finish, C20 similar to Menz PG1000, not bad compound but, on today's market is a lot better compounds (like Megs 105 or 101, Menz FG500, FG400....):thumb: In conclusion - Menz is better & cheaper :thumb:


----------



## minibbb (Mar 9, 2012)

Just done the v swirly bonnet of my BMW with FG400 and I'm very impressed. Very easy to use, much less dust than FG500 and better correction and gloss. 

This was one hit with a DA, will use a finishing polish before LSP but overall im a happy bunny


----------



## Bpuad (Jul 11, 2012)

Very interesting... will have to get my hands on the FG400! Have used the FG500 and think its quite good but would love to have a bit more cut working on my Passat so was thinking of buying the #105 or maybe #101 but now the FG400 sound tempting!


----------



## [FIN]Dani (May 20, 2011)

#101 is much easyer to use than #105...


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Had a quick play with FG400, definitely feels more lubed and less dust than FG500.

Quick Q on M101 - Dim or Non-Dim?


----------



## pawlik (May 16, 2011)

AaronGTi said:


> Had a quick play with FG400, definitely feels more lubed and less dust than FG500.
> 
> Quick Q on M101 - Dim or Non-Dim?


Non-Dim.


----------

